# Tutorial--How to get Lime Wire Pro free forever



## anurodhjindal (Aug 24, 2006)

Go To www.limewire.com click Get It Now then, Click Get PRO then, Click i will not use pro for copyright infringement then NEXT then, Click Already Got Pro in the top right hand side of the web page then, in the Your Email Adress enter the email none@none.com then it will give you a download link - download 

Contribution by xgod.net


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 24, 2006)

well downloaded using this .


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 24, 2006)

*www.limewirepro.net.tc/ Free and legal. Limewire Pro.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2006)

yup.... how is this a tut..???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

Why use it that way now that Limewire has been sued too. Use the non-US based *Frostwire* instead.

Find frostwire here at
www.frostwire.com


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 24, 2006)

There is a another way to get limewire 

Since you have to pay for Limewire Pro there is a very simple way you can get the newst build of Limewire Pro for everys single os by using this thing : 
 Go to google.com and just type this search  	  			  
	
	



```
site:sales.limewire.com
```
and hit enter . Not all the links google provides are still valid but i must say that you will always find a lot of them working and every time you will ever need a new build just repeat the process . 
Enjoy


----------



## blueshift (Aug 25, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yup.... how is this a tut..???



same confusion here too..


----------



## redhat (Aug 26, 2006)

I installed free limewire first from some CD. Then I downloaded and installed the PRO version by searching for it in Limewire free. As it is, this thread is not a Tutorial.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 27, 2006)

if we have to pay for limewire PRO,HOW CAN WE DOWNLOAD IT FOR FREE?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 27, 2006)

how is this a tut?? any1 can download limewire pro using warez....


----------



## sanju_nlp (Aug 29, 2006)

Saab Dhokha Hai


----------



## Vivek788 (Aug 30, 2006)

i hope all these work...


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2006)

redhat said:
			
		

> I installed free limewire first from some CD. Then I downloaded and installed the PRO version by searching for it in Limewire free. As it is, this thread is not a Tutorial.


 that is what most of the guys do .....


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 31, 2006)

this is superb..


----------

